# Kohler oil filter?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is there any other oil filter that will fit a 18.5 hp Kohler magnum twin such as fram, super tech, etc?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes.you can get them at most auto parts places(NAPA,CarQuest ).


----------



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

most auto parts stores will have them or can get them for you...i get mine at napa auto parts..


----------



## Kohuth77x (Mar 16, 2012)

Your local dealer or service center may have them too


----------

